# replace whole window vs. sash replace kits



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are your winodws vinyl, wood?
Replacement windows would cost at least 1/2 of what all new windows would cost.
The windows cost more and most of the labor will be having to remove and reinstall the siding.
If you have wood framed windows a replacement window would take around 20 min. from start to finish to install and are very DIY able.


----------



## Paul.le (Dec 12, 2011)

My windows are wood with aluminum clad on the out side. what is replacement windows? what is the different? I saw Anderson has what is called "insert windows" and Jeld-Wen has the Zappak or sash replacement kits. Do you mean those?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your windows may not be able to use replacement windows, Replacement window are mainly for older wood framed windows.
Both sashes come out and a whole new frame slides in the area where the old sashes were.
Are your windows double paned glass?
If they are then it's highly possible it's not the windows that's the problum, but the way they were installed instead.
What type siding to you have?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Paul.le said:


> i have 10 years old Jeld Wen windows. They are not energy efficient. I am debating either replace the whole window or just the sash. Does anyone out there have any experience or opinion. Thanks.


Why do you think they are not efficient?

They are double pane and while they may not have Low-e/argon, the payback on new window for that upgrade alone will be decades.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A picture of what you have would help.
What symptoms make you think the window are not efficient?
Simple things causing them to leak can be no insulation around the window on the sides.
Loose sashes, simple to check by trying to move the sash side to side, it needs to move a little bit or the windows going to be to tight to open and close.


----------



## Paul.le (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with both of you. The major problem that causes the house cold this time of the year and hot in the summer is the sash is not lined up straight with the track. If i can buy the track alone it would be cheaper just to rebuild that. I checked HD but they do not sell the track alone. Any idea where can i find them?


----------



## Paul.le (Dec 12, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Your windows may not be able to use replacement windows, Replacement window are mainly for older wood framed windows.
> Both sashes come out and a whole new frame slides in the area where the old sashes were.
> Are your windows double paned glass?
> If they are then it's highly possible it's not the windows that's the problum, but the way they were installed instead.
> What type siding to you have?


I have stucko siding.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Jeldwen directly? If its an easy/cheap fix to make those windows operate and seal as they should, then that would be the smart investment... If the condition is more dire (ie: expensive), then exploring replacements would be advisable, at least to compare costs. I'm not a fan of "sash packs".


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

joecaption said:


> ...If you have wood framed windows a replacement window would take around 20 min. from start to finish to install ...


:laughing::no:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sash packs leave an place on the outsides of the tracks for air to get in.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> :laughing::no:


I missed that one.

That is a bit aggressive Joe. Perhaps if you loosened up at the jobsite buy smoking some Meth  ...but 20 minutes to pull the stop, set, seal, and replace the stop is in a perfect (level, square, no shims, no foam, etc) world only.

If they are doing any capping, that is obviously not covered by the 20 minute estimate.


----------

